# Custom Professional Pet Portrait Drawings



## Elizabeth de Broise (Feb 7, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I am an animal portrait artist based in Leeds, UK. The main focus of my practice is custom pet portraits, inspired by the desire to celebrate our pets and our special bond with them. A pet portrait is the perfect way to honour a beloved companion, give a very personal gift, or remember an old friend. I drew my own dog Lucas (my muse, mascot, and 85% good boy) for the first time back in 2015 and this has since led to around 150 pet portrait commissions. I work in a realistic style as I have always enjoyed the challenge of recreating subjects true to life on paper, and I aim to capture the unique personality and characteristics of each pet I draw. 

See examples of my work below & contact me for more info.

Best wishes and woofs!
Elizabeth


----------

